# Urdu: Mixed gender subjects and verb agreement



## Qureshpor

Friends,

Would the following sentence be considered correct?

پانچ لڑکے اور ایک لڑکی دروازے پر کھڑے ہیں۔


----------



## marrish

I think it would be correct.


----------



## Qureshpor

Well, according to a learned author, you should think again!


----------



## marrish

Let me guess, Maulavi Abdul Haq?


----------



## Qureshpor

Actually, it is n't "baabaa-i-Urdu". It is Professor Verma (I shall provide his full details later as I can't recall the full information at the moment). I was hoping for other Urdu speakers to chip in and take a plunge at answering my query but it seems things are quite quiet at the Urdu front.

He says the sentence ought to be...

paaNch laRke aur ek laRkii darvaaze par khaRii hai.


----------



## marrish

^ There's been a bit of signs of life coming into the forum perhaps we can move forward a step or two?


----------



## Qureshpor

Qureshpor said:


> Actually, it is n't "baabaa-i-Urdu". It is Professor Verma (I shall provide his full details later as I can't recall the full information at the moment).[...]


Professor Anand Naath Verma, MA (Hindu College Delhi). The book is called "Nikaat-i-Anand ma3roof bah Urdu kii islaaH" 9th June 1941.


----------



## Dib

Interesting to see this thread.



Qureshpor said:


> He says the sentence ought to be...
> 
> paaNch laRke aur ek laRkii darvaaze par khaRii hai.



I saw this grammar a few days ago on a Hindi sign in Delhi, and thought it was odd. But my feeling of "oddness" probably stemmed from the lack of sufficient formal acquaintance with Hindi/Urdu. I am waiting to read more here.


----------



## Qureshpor

^ Did you see the title of the book on a Hindi sign? It can be translated to something like "Epigrams of Anand known as "Improving Urdu".


----------



## Dib

No, no. Sorry, I was not clear. I meant the grammatical pattern, i.e. the verb agreeing with the last element of a mixed-gender subject. Unfortunately, I don't remember the exact sentence though.


----------



## Qureshpor

^ Thanks. My impression of the Professor's grammatical points (and this is one amongst many) is that hardly anyone these days would reach the level of his grammatical correctness in proper Urdu expected by him! This does not of course imply that he is wrong in his assertions in the first place.


----------



## sapnachaandni

dosto,
dekhiye mujhe kyaa milaa hai:

*pahlaa:*
Dr. baluuch kii “bunyaadii urduu qavaa3id” meN (p. 126):


۔(1۔a۔)اگر جملے میں ایک سے زیادہ فاعل ہوں تو *فعل کی تذکیر و تانیث اور واحد و جمع* *آخری فاعل کے مطابق* آئے گی، جیسے۔۔۔ «تمام لڑکے اور *لڑکیاں* *پڑھ رہی ہیں*۔»، «تمام لڑکیاں اور *لڑکے* *پڑھ رہے ہیں*۔»۔

۔(1۔b۔)اگر ایک سے زیادہ فاعل *واحد* ہونے کی صورت میں جمع ہو جائیں، تو فعل *جمع* آئے گا، جیسے۔۔۔ «ایک آدمی، ایک لڑکا اور ایک عورت جا رہے ہیں۔»۔


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*duusraa:*
kaamtaa prasaad guru kii “hindii vyaakaran” meiN (p. 379-380), jise maiN urduu meN likhne vaali huuN:


۔(2۔a۔)اگر جملے میں حرف عطف («و»، «اور») سے جڑے ہوئے *ایک ہی جنس* کے ایک سے زیادہ *واحد جاندار* فاعل ہوں جن کے ساتھ «نے» نہ ہو، تو فعل اُسی جنس کے مطابق *جمع* میں آئے گا، جیسے۔۔۔ «بہو اور لڑکی کام کر رہی ہیں۔»، «گھوڑا اور کتا جاتے تھے۔»۔

۔(2۔b۔)اگر جملے میں حرف عطف («و»، «اور») سے جڑے ہوئے *ایک ہی جنس* کے ایک سے زیادہ *واحد بے جان* فاعل آئیں جن کے ساتھ «نے» نہ ہو، تو فعل عام طور پر *واحد* میں آئے گا، جیسے۔۔۔ «لڑکے کے بدن میں صرف لہو اور گوشت رہ گیا ہے۔»۔ ایسی حالت میں بعض مصنف فعل جمع میں لاتے ہیں۔

۔(2۔c۔)اگر جملے میں *الگ الگ جنس* کے ایک سے زیادہ فاعل ہوں جو سبھی *واحد اور* *جاندار* ہوں، تو فعل *جمع* *مذکر* میں آتا ہے، جیسے۔۔۔ «راجا اور رانی بہت پیار کرتے تھے۔»، «بیل اور گائے چرتے ہیں۔»۔

۔(2۔d۔)اگر جملے میں *الگ الگ جنس اور تعداد* کے ایک سے زیادہ فاعل آئیں، تو فعل کی *جنس* *آخری فاعل کے مطابق* ہوتی ہے، جیسے۔۔۔

“mahaaraajaa aur puurii *sabhaa* uske doshoN ko bhalii bhaaNti *jaantii hai*.”
“garmii aur *havaa ke jhoNke* aur bhii takliif *dete haiN*.”
“unke tiin nain aur chaar *bhujaa’eN* *thiiN*.”

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

(I) “1.b” meN kahii hu’ii baat vahii hai jo “2.c” meN kahii ga’ii hai.
to phir:

اگر جملے میں *الگ الگ جنس* کے ایک سے زیادہ فاعل ہوں جو سبھی *واحد اور* *جاندار* ہوں، تو فعل *جمع* *مذکر* میں آتا ہے، جیسے۔۔۔«راجا اور رانی بہت پیار کرتے تھے۔»، «بیل اور گائے چرتے ہیں۔»، «ایک آدمی، ایک لڑکا اور ایک عورت جا رہے ہیں۔»۔


----------------------------

(II) “1.a” meN kahii hu’ii baat vahii hai jo “2.d” meN kahii ga’ii hai.
to phir mujhe lagtaa hai:

اگر جملے میں *الگ الگ جنس *کے ایک سے زیادہ فاعل ہوں جن میں سے یا سبھی فاعل واحد نہ ہوں، یا سبھی فاعل جاندار نہ ہوں، تو فعل کی *جنس اور تعداد* *آخری فاعل کے مطابق* ہوتی ہے، جیسے۔۔۔ 
۔«تمام لڑکے اور *لڑکیاں* *پڑھ رہی ہیں*۔»۔
۔«تمام لڑکیاں اور *لڑکے* *پڑھ رہے ہیں*۔»۔

“mahaaraajaa aur puurii *sabhaa* uske doshoN ko bhalii bhaaNti *jaantii hai*.”
“garmii aur *havaa ke jhoNke* aur bhii takliif *dete haiN*.”
“unke tiin nain aur chaar *bhujaa’eN* *thiiN*.”

------------------------------------------------------


jis tarah “(I)” aur “(II)” meN kahaa gayaa, Dr. baluuch aur kaamtaa prasaad guru donoN ne ek baat bataa’ii hai.



یہ جملہ ۔۔۔«پانچ لڑکے اور ایک لڑکی دروازے پر کھڑی ہے۔»۔۔۔ جس کا ذکر قریشپور صاحب نے کیا ہے، "(II)" میں کہے ہوئے قاعدے کے مطابق بنایا گیا ہے۔ 

----------------------------------------------------------

آپ دوستوں کی رائے کیا ہے؟
اردو قواعد کے مطابق، اگر جملے میں *الگ الگ جنس *کے ایک سے زیادہ فاعل ہوں، تو فعل کیسا ہوگا؟


----------



## marrish

janaab-e-sapnaa chaandnii SaaHibah,

yih ek bahut dilchasp mauzuu3 hae jis ke muta3alliq aaraa yaksaaN nahiiN. mere nazdiik jo donoN Urdu aur Hindi grammar kii kitaaboN meN in baatoN kii ta3riif dii ga'ii hae donoN hii naaqis haiN.

is mu3aamale meN "jaandaar" aur "Ghair-jaandaar" ismoN meN tafriiq zaruur maujuud hae. 

maiN koshish karuuN gaa kih sab dostoN ko madd-e-nazar rakhte hu''e kuchh naHvii qawaa3id pesh kar duuN.

is baat par jaise hii aap ko pataa chal gayaa ho gaa ixtilaaf-e-raa'e murawwaj hae. merii warq gardaanii abhii tak mukammal nah hone kii baabat jawaab thoRii der meN aaye gaa.

haaN, paakistaan ke suubah-e-balochistaan meN Baloch kahte haiN, Baluuch nahiiN kahte.


----------



## marrish

(p. 239 onwards): Two or more connected subjects of the third person (singular or plural), _when they denote living beings_, usually take the predicate (verb, participle, adjective) in the plural, and the predicate agrees with them in gender, if they are all of the same gender; but if they are of different genders, the masculine is preferred: e.g.


موہن اور کلّو میرے ہاں آئے
امیرن اور نصیبن مدرسہ کو جاتی تھیں
اس کے ما باپ مر گئے ہیں
ایک بوڑھا اور اس کی بُڑھیا وہاں پہنچے
کھجور کے درختوں میں بھی نر و مادہ ہوتے ہیں 


Rem. If دونوں، سب، کچھ، کوئی , or any similar word is in apposition to the subjects, the verb of course agrees with it as its proper subject: as زن و فرزند کوئی ساتھ نہ جائے گا۔ 




But if the connected subjects denote _things_ or _ideas_ (or partly living beings and partly things), the following cases arise:




If the subjects are all singular and of the same gender, the predicate agrees with them in gender, and may be put in the singular or plural, but the singular is preferred: as
اُس سے بُزدِلی اور کم ہمتی اور بے غیرتی وغیرہ پیدا ہوتی ہے or ہوتی ہیں۔
خُود غرضی اور طمع غالب ہوتی ہے
رُعب اور وقار جاتا رہتا ہے
The predicate must however be put in the plural if one or more of the subjects is in the plural: as-
ہوش و حواس بجا نہ تھے




If the subjects are of different genders, the predicate (verb, participle, adjective) usually agrees with the last in gender and number1, but it may agree with the masculine even when it is not the nearest subject: e.g.
چاروں طرف امن اور آسودگی نظر آتی تھی
اُس کو ناخوشی اور رنج ہوتا ہے
جابجا مسافر خانے اور عمارتیں عالی بنی ہوئی ہیں
زُہد و قناعت اُس میں اِتنی (ہے)۔
نہ معلوم کہ باپ اور نوکر اور اسباب کہاں گیا
کپڑے،  باسن اور کتابیں بہت اچھی ہیں
جس کی اِتنی تعریف اور اِشتیاق ظاہر کِیا
بہت سی لکڑیا اور کانٹے جمع کِئے


Rem. The last subject, though singular by form, may be plural in idea, in which case the predicate will be put in the plural; as عقل و ہوش جاتے رہے’understanding and sense vanished’. And if one idea is expressed in several words, all of the same gender except the last, the predicate may agree in gender with the first subjects, and not with the last; as بعضے جانوروں میں احتیاط اور اٹکل اور ہوشیاری اور سیانپن ایسی پائی جاتی ہے۔ ‘such foresight, judgment, sense, and knowledge is found in some animals.’ If one of the words کچھ، سب etc. is in apposition to the subjects, the predicate will agree with it in gender and number; as پوست و اُشتُکواں سب بِکھر جائیں گے  ‘skin and bones, all will be scattered;’ مطلق طاقت اور ہوش کچھ باقی نہ تھا ‘absolutely no strength and consciousness, none whatever remained’. 




These rules, as also many others laid down in these pages, will be found to differ materially from those of Forbes and other grammarians, who base their rules on the language of the Bag o bahar and other such antiquated works alone, quite ignoring the literature of the present period; as though Urdu had in no way changed or improved since the time of Dr. Gilchrist. Of this we shall have more to say elsewhere. We may here content ourselves with subjoining, in corroboration of what is stated above, the opinion of two distinguished scholars, the one an inhabitant of Delhi, the other of Lakhnau.
اگر معْطُوف علَیہ مُذکّر ہو اَور معطوف مُوَّنّث تو فعل میں علامت مونث کی لاحِق کریں گے۔ اور اگر معطوف علیہ مونث اور معطوف مذکر ہو تو معل میں علامت مذکر کی لاحق کریں گے (M. Imam Bakhsh, Urdu Gram. p. 118)
جہاں ایک فعل کے کئی فاعل بعضے مذکر بعضے مونث ہوں فعل کے مذکر اور مونث لانے میں متکلِم مختار ہے۔لیکن اُلیٰ و فصیح یہ ہے کہ کلِمہ مُتّصِل فعل کا اِعتِبار کِیا جائے (M. Shaikh ‘Abdullah, Arabic Prof., Cawnpore Zila’ School.)
Discussing the following sentence from the Bag o bahar جب جضرت شاہ جہاں نے قلعہء مبارک اور جامع مسجد اور شہرپناہ تعمیر کرایا۔ عبارتِ مذکور میں کوئی فعل مونث لانا اولی و فصیح ہے in the above-cited passage it is better and more chaste to use کرائی, the feminine verb.




If the predicate consists of ہونا ‘to become,’ ‘to prove to be,’or one of the verbs mentioned in par. 262, and a substantive, the verb is usually regulated in number and gender by this substantive if it immediately precedes the verb, and is defined by a genitive or an adjective: as-
یہ تاج و خلعت اور دُرّ و جواہر ہزار سوداگر کی پونجی ہو سکتی ہے
اِدھر کی اُدھر باتیں ملانی اور قریب دینا اُس کی عادت ہو جاتی ہے۔

(Platts, Hindustani or Urdu grammar)


----------



## marrish

marrish said:


> I think it would be correct.


Prof. C.M. Naim in his manual (Introductory Urdu (Volume One) [University of Chicago, 1999] say on p. 151:

195. In cases where a single verbal form has to agree with two or more subjects, Urdu speakers observe the following rules.
1. If the two subjects are specific human beings of the same gender, the verb form will be in that gender and plural. If, however, they are of different genders, the verb form will be in the masculine plural.

aHmad aur shakiil ga'e
najmah aur safiyah ga'iiN
aHmad aur najmah ga'e
us kii do bahneN aur ek bhaa'ii aa'e

2. In the case of non-specific human beings, some speakers follow the above rule, while others seem to follow the next rule that governs non-human subjects.

wahaaN tiin mard aur chaar aurateN baiThe haiN
wahaaH tiin mard aur chaar aurarteN baithii haiN

3. In the case of non-human subjects, both animate and inanimate, mostly the verb would agree in gender and number with the subject closest to it in occurrence. But a plural form may be used by some people if the two subjects have the same gender. Also, if the two subjects are of different genders, the verb may be in its masculine plural form, particularly - though not necessarily - if the immediately preceding subject is masculine.

ham ne do mezeN aur ek kursii xariidii (xariidiiN)

p. 152

ham ne tiin seb aur ek kelaa xariidaa
ham ne do mezeN aur ek seb xariidaa
ham ne ek seb aur do mezeN xariidiiN
ghoRe aur bakriyaaN  ghaas char rahii thiiN [char rahe the]
laRke aur laRkiyaaN aa ga'e [aa ga'iiN]

4. In all above cases, however, if the context allows, it is quite common to make a collective of the multiple subjects-after listing them- by adding such words as donoN chaaroN and sab in which case the verb will be in the feminine plural if all the subjects are feminine, and in the masculine plural in all other instances.

chaa'e aur kaafii donoN xatm ho ga'iiN
ab to lichii aur xarbuuzah donoN nahiiN mile
Haamid aur un kii biiiwii donoN baazaar ga''e
iNglaiND, firaans aur amriikaa, tiinoN is baat par muttafiq nah the
najmah aur Haamid donoN aa rahe haiN.

*** I transcribed as in the forum belcause I believe it is right.

You can see to which group I belong on basis of the last one.


----------



## Qureshpor

A belated thank you, marrish SaaHib. It seems that my sentence in the opening post belongs to category 2, where there is a choice of using "khaRe haiN" or "khaRii hai". Instinctively, I would go for "khaRe haiN".

From the first category..
aHmad aur shakiil ga'e
najmah aur safiyah ga'iiN
aHmad aur najmah ga'e
us kii do bahneN aur ek bhaa'ii aa'e

... for the last example, I would tend to go for "us kii do bahineN aur ek bhaa'ii aayaa". This mixed gender business seems quite complex.


----------

